# Holiday Menus



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Anyone have new menu items this season? Wanna share?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Instead of a chocolate fountain, which has been played out,

How About A Holiday Egg Nog Fountain. :beer:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

a few years ago at one of the catering shows, someone had BBQ sauce coming out of fountain. I've heard of nacho cheese. Frankly, fountains are messy......they just breed gooey, sticky, shtuff.....ugh.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

this year we are making cupcake towers for some holiday huge open houses.....


----------

